# Hello Tex, Guys at RV USA



## Steve (The Englishman) (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello Tex.  I had a few problems getting in as it didn't allow my email address.  If the truth be known I haven't been here for so long that I no longer have my RV USA details. I am now permanently back in England and there has been so much going on.  I'm using my friend e-mail address at Yandex but my original email address has been identified as 'email address Already in use' but without password details it all but impossible to get in.  my email is my friend Raymond.   I have my email address which is sunshine.everyday@btopenworld.com and its the one I use all the time. If you or I can alter it to my address then please do and perhaps mail me that it has been corrected.

Thanks and I will write soon.


----------



## Steve (The Englishman) (Oct 27, 2016)

I cant see where I can create a new post so I have posted here.  
Hello Tex. I had a few problems getting in as it didn't allow my email address. If the truth be known I haven't been here for so long that I no longer have my RV USA details. I am now permanently back in England and there has been so much going on. I'm using my friend e-mail address at Yandex but my original email address has been identified as 'email address Already in use' but without password details it all but impossible to get in. my email is my friend Raymond. I have my email address which is sunshine.everyday@btopenworld.com and its the one I use all the time. If you or I can alter it to my address then please do and perhaps mail me that it has been corrected.

Thanks and I will write soon.


----------

